# Barolo



## geocorn (Mar 2, 2009)

In case you have not heard, I love Barolo's. I saw this article in the Wall Street Journal and thought I would share it.


WSJ.com - A Waning Affair With Barolo*


It is only available for 7 days for non subsribers of the Wall Street Journal, so if interested, please read ASAP.


----------



## admiral (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks George. I am patiently waiting as my Barolo ages until I bottle next fall.


Waiting.


Waiting.


Patiently.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2009)

Link doesnt work for me!


----------



## geocorn (Mar 2, 2009)

check your cookies. It may require a cookie from clickability.com


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh well, I enabled cookies and 3rd part cookies and still a blank page. I copied and pasted the link and Googled it and am reading it now, thanks.


----------

